# Problems post uploading pics



## alsea1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Has anyone encountered this .
When I attempt to upload pics I get an error message saying my image is not a .jpeg. I check the properties of my images and they are indeed .jpeg.
I have uploaded in the past with no problems.
Anyone else have this come up and if so how did you solve it.
Thanks


----------



## Nifty (Jun 24, 2013)

We've heard this happen very rarely with some types on cell phone cameras and other devices.  Can you try an image from another source (like downloading from the site to your computer and then re-uploading)... that will help determine if it is an image problem or account / system problem.


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 24, 2013)

I downloaded an image from strawhat's post. Was able to up load it.
I verified that my image is a jpg.
I have uploaded before with no problems. Now cannot. 
It's driving me nuts. LOL


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 24, 2013)

I can upload onto facebook with no problems.


----------



## Nifty (Jun 24, 2013)

Ya, it's weird for sure. I'll send you a PM to mail it to me.


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Files can be tricky sometimes.


----------

